# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Tapatalk no longer working

## Neville Bailey

I often use the app Tapatalk on my phone to access the forum.

However, over the past two days or so I get a message saying that the Tapatalk plugin is not activated on the forum.

Dave, please could you look into it?

----------


## Chrisjan B

It is working but you have to type in your password every time you access the forum...

In another thread I made a lighthearted reference to the problem in the hope that Dave will fix it...

There's possibly a payment to Tapatalk involved Dave doesn't want to make as there is not enough people using the feature....

----------


## Dave A

Nothing to do with payment. Tapatalk doesn't charge forums for loading their plugin.

Is it working now?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Great stuff - yes, it's working now! Thanks Dave

----------


## Dave A

Good to hear.

Sorry about the interruption to service. I got distracted by a red herring and ended up removing the script some time yesterday (because I thought it wasn't working).

----------


## Chrisjan B

Thanks Dave! 

Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk

----------


## AmithS

Hello,

Can anyone advise if this is the tapatalk app you use on your iPad by Quoord Systems?

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tapa...307880732?mt=8


Thanks,

----------


## AmithS

Bump, anyone know the correct iPad forum app to use?

----------


## Dave A

> Can anyone advise if this is the tapatalk app you use on your iPad by Quoord Systems?
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tapa...307880732?mt=8


That seems to be the one  :Thumbup:

----------

AmithS (14-Oct-14)

----------


## AmithS

Thanks Dave, downloaded yesterday.  Trying it out.  Takes getting used to using a tablet vs a laptop\pc  :Smile:

----------


## AmithS

First post using tapatalk 😄

----------

